# Little League with a new lens



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Getting used to my new camera set up. I have had the Canon 7D for a little while but just received a Canon 100-400MM lens. These two were paired together for these shots. Its only my third time to try and use the new lens but I was able to get these from the bleachers. I really like the lens.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice !!!! I know several folks that use that setup. They really like it also.
As I was starting in Sports Photography, a good friend told me 2 things.
1, Shoot tight, and crop tighter. 2. Parents dont care about the Jersey, they want faces and eyes.
Photo,
1. Like the landscape composition. Exposure is a bit under, but its doable. Shutter could have been a bit faster to freeze the ball.
2. Great candidate for a portrait composition, too much dead space on the right. good exposure, good action shot.
3. Another good candidate for portrait, to eliminate the distracting background. Crop this one really tight, just below the belt, and keep the top of the bat in the frame.
4. Ditto with 3 above on the portrait also keep the shoes in the frame. cutoff feet just look funny.
Its fun to get out and photograph these youngins. Good practice, and fun memories later.
That setup is a good one for action and for wildlife, at night it will be a bit of a challenge, but its doable with an ISO 1600 or less.
Keep a postin !!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty nice shots you got there. Almost looks like you caught the catcher sleeping in 1.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Looks like you're getting dialed in. Thanks for sharing. My only advise to add would be "keep it fun".


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I enjoyed your little league shots. Looks like the umpire in frame 1 was taking care of the jewels.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice shots*

I've never tried stick and ball sports. Might have to try it out. I like the shot of the catcher with the ball in flight. Used to play catcher many years ago  Good work.

Griz


----------

